# Uber is using a new Background Checks provider | Checkr



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/...uber-looks-for-more-compromise-from-taxi.html*

_Both sides, though, seem resistant to compromise on their stances on drug testing and criminal background checks.

The MTC says drug testing is a fundamental safety issue and that its background checks, done with the FBI and the Missouri State Highway Patrol, are second to none.

Uber, meanwhile, says drug testing doesn't accurately represent driver behavior moving forward, *and that its background checks - performed by a third party vendor called Checkr *- are more comprehensive than those the MTC uses._


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/32u61c

_Hey all, I was a driver last year but went over the 90 days since I stopped, so I had to go through the background check process again. OK, no big deal. The problem is I've had nothing but issues with the whole process. There was an issue with providing a copy of my old ID (not sure why, as my DL number has never changed). I ended up finding it a couple days later and sent it to *Checkr*. I then received an email from Uber saying that I have to restart the process as there was an issue. I replied and explained that I submitted the info to *Checkr* and I was told that all was good with processing. _


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/...uber-looks-for-more-compromise-from-taxi.html*
> 
> _Both sides, though, seem resistant to compromise on their stances on drug testing and criminal background checks.
> 
> ...


^^^
Wonder what they would come up with if the drug tested Travis.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/32u61c
> 
> _Hey all, I was a driver last year but went over the 90 days since I stopped, so I had to go through the background check process again. OK, no big deal. The problem is I've had nothing but issues with the whole process. There was an issue with providing a copy of my old ID (not sure why, as my DL number has never changed). I ended up finding it a couple days later and sent it to *Checkr*. I then received an email from Uber saying that I have to restart the process as there was an issue. I replied and explained that I submitted the info to *Checkr* and I was told that all was good with processing. _


^^^
Sounds like a case of the left hand not knowing what the right hand is doing. 
Also it looks like Uber processes all of this stuff manually when they get it, either by email, fax or snail mail and you're at the mercy of some IC sitting at a desk to get the info entered correctly.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Wonder what they would come up with if the drug tested Travis.


Keith Richards


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberComic said:


> Keith Richards


^^^
LMFAO!
I should never have a mouthfull of coffee when I read some of this stuff.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Anything to avoid doing the right thing.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Wonder what they would come up with if the drug tested Travis.


He reminds me of someone on a lot of cocaine. LOL


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/...uber-looks-for-more-compromise-from-taxi.html*
> 
> _Both sides, though, seem resistant to compromise on their stances on drug testing and criminal background checks.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know how they are doing background checks for potential drivers who are foreign and recently entered the US?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Does anyone know how they are doing background checks for potential drivers who are foreign and recently entered the US?


Uber requires the Driving Licence to be one year old. So if a Foreign Student or Visitor Visa holder, without a Work Permit, has a 1 Year Driving History, He/She should be able to sign-up to drive for Uber or Lyft.

Undocumented (Illegal) Immigrants who've received a Driving Licences, have special designation on their Licences "Driving Privileges Only". I'm not sure if Uber or Lyft are on-boarding them as Drivers.

*http://immigration.procon.org/view.resource.php?resourceID=005535

http://www.lacooperativa.org/ab-60-drivers-licenses-undocumented-workers/*
_Unlike traditional driver's licenses for citizens, undocumented workers will receive a license that states *"Driving Privileges Only*," meaning that it cannot be used as a form of identification, *to obtain employment*, board an airplane, open a bank account or receive other public benefits._


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

but they can start a business...


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Sounds like a case of the left hand not knowing what the right hand is doing.
> Also it looks like Uber processes all of this stuff manually when they get it, either by email, fax or snail mail and you're at the mercy of some IC sitting at a desk to get the info entered correctly.


Just got the "changed companies" need to get your consent to do a new background check email. The link sends you to the Checkr.com website.

Quick google search is that Checkr is a new company that promotes automating the Background check process by providing companies (like Uber) the background check information in an API format. This is suppose to help automate the Hiring Processes for businesses or in Uber's case, well, the Hiring process (for those that consider themselves employees) and Onboarding/Background Check process (for those that consider themselves Independent Contractors).

http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital...-led-by-accel-for-new-hire-background-checks/
_"The company wants to overhaul what has been a time-consuming process by delivering reports as an API, or application programming interface, which automatically runs checks and connects to companies' hiring systems"._

https://docs.checkr.com/
_"The following sections will walk you through the steps necessary to get started running background checks with the Checkr API:"_


----------



## CI CI (Jan 26, 2016)

so in the state of Illinois if you are arrested and then charges are dismissed or found to have not done anything wrong, uber cannot use that against you legally. I am just wondering when mine will come back because it is a violation of your employment rights in this state to use an arrest record against an applicant. Only the conviction record can be used. So if you are not convicted, this has no barring on your employment. We will see. If anyone else is currently going through this process with CheckR message me. I would really like to start driving for uber after work as I work in downtown Chicago and I already had an uber account which was just inactive....


----------

